

The Birchbox model for the event/experience discovery space - martinshen
http://pando.com/2014/03/19/how-to-discover-pan-roasted-wax-worms-and-other-oddities-in-your-neighborhood/

======
martinshen
We're rolling out more cities really soon :) www.upout.com/insiders-club

------
tchae
this is pretty cool!

